# Our first Xmas Parade of the season!



## MiLo Minis (Dec 4, 2010)

Polk and I did the Cayuga Christmas Parade this morning - our first of the season and Polk's very first outing in harness! He was a very good boy and handled everything with aplomb - even the saddle bells and band! All he did was flinch the first time he heard the drums. He is one awesome little horse!

All set to go!







The Alpaca bunch - the only other animals in the parade






That is Julia Biro who also owns Minis, her husband and their friend, Bob, riding behind us






A view of Santa and Mrs. Claus from the box seat


----------



## O So (Dec 4, 2010)

That is too neat!! I want to do that with O So, once we are both trained!!





I loved the photos, specially the one from the seat of the cart.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 5, 2010)

Ah-ha, guess I should have looked over here before posting on the driving forum! It's been so long since you got Polk that I assumed he must have been in the cart for awhile by now- guess I was wrong! He looks super though, like he's been driving for ages.





Leia


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Dec 5, 2010)

Awesome! You both look great! I love the ribbons in his mane



He is a handsome guy



Congrats.

Angie


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 5, 2010)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Ah-ha, guess I should have looked over here before posting on the driving forum! It's been so long since you got Polk that I assumed he must have been in the cart for awhile by now- guess I was wrong! He looks super though, like he's been driving for ages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually he has been in harness for a year and a half now working on dressage, cones and trails/roadwork but hasn't done any type of competition or been out to any events - this was his first. Thanks everyone! I totally adore him


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 5, 2010)

He looks great

Bet you had a blast

It is so much fun doing parades

although we haven't done any in a few years


----------



## rimmerpaints (Dec 5, 2010)

LOVE THE PICS


----------



## Sixstardanes (Dec 5, 2010)

Bet your cute lil guy was a hit .


----------



## dreaminmini (Dec 6, 2010)

Handsome guy you have there.



He is such a good boy and very sweet. He definitely suits the Christmas look. Gotta get him wearing the Santa hat in the next parade. Remember this....


----------



## little lady (Dec 6, 2010)

Love the snowflakes! All these wonderful pics of mini's in the Christmas spirit...love it!


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 6, 2010)

Well done to both of you - I just love that last picture!

Anna


----------



## wingnut (Dec 6, 2010)

You both looked great! Congrats on the successful outing!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone! We did have a ton of fun!





I DO remember that picture Kim! Polk loves to dressup! Might be hard for him to drive with the pompom in his face though!



Look at the mohawk he was sporting in that picture!!!


----------



## Getitia (Dec 7, 2010)

Lori, Polk looks wonderful. I know he had to receive hundreds of oohs and aahs from the crowd as you drove by. His well behaved performance in his first parade is a tribute to your great training skills


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 7, 2010)

Getitia said:


> Lori, Polk looks wonderful. I know he had to receive hundreds of oohs and aahs from the crowd as you drove by. His well behaved performance in his first parade is a tribute to your great training skills


Awww....thanks Getitia!



I can't take all the credit though - I have been impressed by this little horse's sensibility right from square one! He was born to drive...and have I ever mentioned I love him to bits?



The crowd loved him too!


----------



## GrullaBlue (Dec 14, 2010)

LOVE that mini!!! Wow!!


----------



## hairicane (Dec 14, 2010)

Oh he looks beautiful all dressed up and nothing like a flashy appy to steal the show! It sure seems like lots of us find our appys were born to drive and also lots of common sense. I love doing parades!


----------



## CCC (Dec 15, 2010)

awww he is soo pretty!! you guys looked great! bet it was fun!!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 16, 2010)

It WAS fun! I really love doing the Christmas parades! Gives me a chance to wish ALL my friends and neighbours a Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## goatkisses (Dec 17, 2010)

Beautiful! I also like that last photo! Lovely Appaloosa bum with red ribbons! Ahhhh!


----------

